# Docks Plank



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

When hanging racks from docks plank would you try for the hollow section w/ toggle bolts or would you try for the filled section with anchors?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What type of dock construction? Concrete? And fresh water or salt water? The only concrete anchors I'd trust in a concrete-poured saltwater dock are stainless steel drop-in anchors like this:










And even then I would prefer to use something that relies less on friction and more on structure. Use stainless hardware either way.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I was looking for a photo. You tube has a video. Docks plank is what they use sometimes instead of a 'pour' in between floors. It's concrete but it is hollow. I've ran racks hanging from it before and we used toggle bolts (1/2" I think) with 1900 plates as washers. We drilled a hole in the hollow part. At the job where I am they used anchors, drilled into the solid part and it the rack fell. Big mess.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

cultch said:


> I was looking for a photo. You tube has a video. Docks plank is what they use sometimes instead of a 'pour' in between floors. It's concrete but it is hollow. I've ran racks hanging from it before and we used toggle bolts (1/2" I think) with 1900 plates as washers. We drilled a hole in the hollow part. At the job where I am they used anchors, drilled into the solid part and it the rack fell. Big mess.


Gotcha, I thought you meant an actual dock.

Probably better to use the toggle method then. Maybe there's a less ghetto product though. But the more surface area you can get holding up the rack, the better.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Sound like you got spancreate ( SP ) and they will have hollow core but will have pretensoned cable in them so if you ever drill any hole be aware with them.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What type of dock? 
Loading
Boat


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

This is what I am talking about. I've seen it twice now in schools between the basement and 1st floor.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cultch said:


> I was looking for a photo. You tube has a video. Docks plank is what they use sometimes instead of a 'pour' in between floors.


You mean this stuff ...











That is _deck_ plank, not _dock_ plank.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the photo bbq. We call it docks plank and so does youtube but stuff like that happens...I'm sure your right...

Would you hang from the hollow section are the filled section?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cultch said:


> Thanks for the photo bbq. We call it docks plank and so does youtube but stuff like that happens...I'm sure your right...
> 
> Would you hang from the hollow section are the filled section?


I use steel anchors like Eric posted.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

^- We call that hollow core around here









I use these kind of anchors, they work weather you hit the solid or hollow part.

If you had a rack fall using drop in anchors it was the result of incompetence and nothing else. If you hang strut with 1/2" rods every 5' you can load it over 2000lbs every 10'


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

randas said:


> ^- We call that hollow core around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great, I can't say I have used those. I usually just try to avoid the thinnest areas of the deck.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I try to get anchors in the web, not the void.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

The steel drop ins should never fall out..... Unless used improperly. Youre supposed to just thread the rod right into the anchor. No nut between the anchor and rod as you would for an expansion shield. The nut will eventually pull the rod out from the anchor!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Control Freak said:


> The steel drop ins should never fall out..... Unless used improperly. Youre supposed to just thread the rod right into the anchor. No nut between the anchor and rod as you would for an expansion shield. The nut will eventually pull the rod out from the anchor!


How would this happen? Putting a nut and washer against the anchor locks the rod and keeps it from turning while working the lower end, plus it makes for a neater looking job. Drop ins have nearly an inch of thread in them and locking a nut against it isn't going to pull it out. The only way I could see that happening is if the anchor was set too deep and the nut was way overtightened


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Control Freak said:


> The steel drop ins should never fall out..... Unless used improperly. Youre supposed to just thread the rod right into the anchor. No nut between the anchor and rod as you would for an expansion shield. *The nut will eventually pull the rod out from the anchor!*


That is absolutely 100% untrue.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I use these on solid concrete and block. I haven't had a problem:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

That's what I mean. Trust me check the specs on the anchors!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Control Freak said:


> That's what I mean.


What _do_ you mean? :blink:


----------

